# Battery safety !?!



## NeOAsus (2/12/16)

I recently saw a review Rip Trippers did of the cloud beast and i saw he went to like 150watts on a 0.15ohm replacement coil , thats 31.62 amps ! I have sony vtc6 batts and their safe limmit is 25 amps. I just want to know is that safe or what ? Because i would like to invest in a cloud beast

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/12/16)

Is this the review?

He's using a two-battery regulated mod, you don't take the coil resistance in to account when calculating amp-draw on a regulated mod. 
So it would be (150 watts / 2)/3.2v = 23. 5a per battery at the lowest charge of the batteries, not overly safe but still safe. As long as you are using a good quality regulated mod and don't over do it you will be fine. Just keep in mind that mooch rates those batteries as being 19 a CDR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeOAsus (2/12/16)

Yes yes thats the one !!! Oh wow i had no idea , i am using reulaux rx2/3 using 3 sony vtc6 batts , so its watts divided into amount of batts, divided into volts ? Just want to make sure i understand , i would like to be on the safe side 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (2/12/16)

With 3x20A batteries, your Reuleaux can fire up to 186W even at battery cutoff voltage of 3.1V. I think your lungs will give up before the batteries do. Maybe read Daniel DJLsb's explanation as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/12/16)

Hey gents. Thanx for this thread, been wondering myself about this. 
Just to be clear, the voltage you use to divide, is the voltage as given by the mod when fired, right??



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey gents. Thanx for this thread, been wondering myself about this.
> Just to be clear, the voltage you use to divide, is the voltage as given by the mod when fired, right??
> 
> 
> ...



No the voltage on screen on a regulated mod is 9/10 times the voltage coming off the chip which is why you will see it move as the chip bucks or boosts it. Some chips also show the amperage coming off of the chip and this also usually gives them a fright as it can be higher than the safety of the battery but is within safe levels of the chip. You use the batteries lowest voltage as this wil give you the amp draw at the batteries lowest point. Again this is only for regulated mods not mechs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/12/16)

After reading online that LG is taking steps to prevent the use of their batteries for vaping, I decided to check for the next best ones and these seem excellent.


----------



## NeOAsus (2/12/16)

I have read alot on batteries and basicly what it comes down to is there is only 3 company's we can trust LG, SONY & SAMSUNG , dont know if someone will be able to differ and give us a update ?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (2/12/16)

NeOAsus said:


> I have read alot on batteries and basicly what it comes down to is there is only 3 company's we can trust LG, SONY & SAMSUNG , dont know if someone will be able to differ and give us a update ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


These are licensed and made specific to the collaborated efforts of LG, Indonesia Chemistry, and Hohm Tech. Hohmtech doesn't produce it on their own.


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (19/2/19)

Hi all,

On the question of battery safety, I thought I knew it all. Now I have a battery (Samsung 18650 - 30) that can't keep it's charge for a week. My question is, has this battery become unsafe? Should I dispose of it, or is it still safe to use it?


----------



## JurgensSt (20/2/19)

Sounds like those batteries are on their last leg. 
I would personally start looking at getting new batteries.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/2/19)

Chuck it bud. Rather spend a few bucks on a new battery than running the risk of blowing your face off. Rather safe than sorry

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (20/2/19)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> On the question of battery safety, I thought I knew it all. Now I have a battery (Samsung 18650 - 30) that can't keep it's charge for a week. My question is, has this battery become unsafe? Should I dispose of it, or is it still safe to use it?



There do seem to be a number of 30Q pinkie fakes on the market. I bought some a while back (reputable dealer) and they were fine initially. Now they last for less than three hours in my Smoant mod, whereas two pairs of LG chocs (which are a lot older) still last for 6-7 hours in the same mod. I don't know if they are fakes but I can't think of any other reason why their performance would drop off so quickly. Is this a known issue with legit pinkies, that they're only good for six months then you need to chuck them?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/2/19)

RichJB said:


> There do seem to be a number of 30Q pinkie fakes on the market. I bought some a while back (reputable dealer) and they were fine initially. Now they last for less than three hours in my Smoant mod, whereas two pairs of LG chocs (which are a lot older) still last for 6-7 hours in the same mod. I don't know if they are fakes but I can't think of any other reason why their performance would drop off so quickly. Is this a known issue with legit pinkies, that they're only good for six months then you need to chuck them?



Ive' used a set of my 30Q (Pinkies for just over a year, then only they started holding charge for shorter periods.

If you're in the market for new batts, I found this special running on 25R's:




https://www.vapeaddicts.co.za/collections/batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (4/4/19)

NeOAsus said:


> I recently saw a review Rip Trippers did of the cloud beast and i saw he went to like 150watts on a 0.15ohm replacement coil , thats 31.62 amps ! I have sony vtc6 batts and their safe limmit is 25 amps. I just want to know is that safe or what ? Because i would like to invest in a cloud beast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ohms-law-watts-law.t58222/ check this out. Just because you're running a Regulated device doesn't mean you can't blow you're face of... Or as most would regard as " safer"


----------



## Raindance (4/4/19)

Morix said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ohms-law-watts-law.t58222/ check this out. Just because you're running a Regulated device doesn't mean you can't blow you're face of... Or as most would regard as " safer"


Regulated mods are safer than mechanical mods in the same way air travel is safer than driving by car. It all depends on the software flying the plane and the gloryfied buss driver pressing the buttons.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (4/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ive' used a set of my 30Q (Pinkies for just over a year, then only they started holding charge for shorter periods.
> 
> If you're in the market for new batts, I found this special running on 25R's:
> 
> ...


That pic says that the Samsung 30Q is rated at 20A... If I remember correctly, according to Mooch's tests they're rated at 15A. That would help explain the shortened life span if you've been running them at or above max current. I have a pair of 30Q's that I used for a short while on my single battery mod. Stopped using them there when I saw Mooch's test results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/4/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> That pic says that the Samsung 30Q is rated at 20A... If I remember correctly, according to Mooch's tests they're rated at 15A. That would help explain the shortened life span if you've been running them at or above max current. I have a pair of 30Q's that I used for a short while on my single battery mod. Stopped using them there when I saw Mooch's test results.


Yes they are 15amp rated. That was a Pic of a special that was on at a vendor at that time.


----------



## Morix (5/4/19)

Raindance said:


> Regulated mods are safer than mechanical mods in the same way air travel is safer than driving by car. It all depends on the software flying the plane and the gloryfied buss driver pressing the buttons.
> 
> Regards


Noted.

i still feel new vapers staring off with regulated devices should still be aware of the dangers and battery safety. just because ur running a regulated device doesn't mean you can rock out with you c&#k out. There is a tare in my wrap...its fine im on a regulated device, or i can push this mod and nothing will happen, i do take into consideration what you said about the chip it has in but for me personally , im not going to put my safety in the hands of mass produced chip thats why i stick to mechs..hehe. Battery vents or devices exploding are because of HEAT on the cells ( im not going to say exceeding the CDR is a reason, because its not i always exceed the CDR its the heat that is the issue, learn your batteries and what they can and cannot handle) and i cannot stress this enough get GOOD batteries SONY LG SAMSUNG... im sure there are more trusted ones but these 3 you can never go wrong with... sorry , like i was saying.

HEAT
BATTERY WRAPS
NON PROTRUDING 510 ON A HYBRID

just be on the safe side ( coming from me exceeding the CDR.. hypocrite ) until you fully understand your setup and accept the risks you take... if you are going to take any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (16/4/19)

But lets be realistic, who in their right minds vape at 150 watts? My happy medium on the TFV8 Cloud Beast on my Tesla Punk mod is 55 watts. On my squonk mods, even less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

